# LSD flavors/brands/types



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 8, 2011)

So a friend can get "lavender" Lucy or another type. One is supposedly more energetic euphoric and the other one deep and more magical/spiritual. (haven't tried either yet)

Now LSD is LSD is LSD. So when different LSD feels different is this because of varying amounts of LSD analogues that are the result of a non perfect synthesis or degradation?


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it's just what people want to call it / the blotter they put it on, like you said LSD-25 is LSD-25.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Some other's on here would probably be better to answer this but ill give it a shot...

When lsd is created it is crystal in its pure form, each grade has it's own label you could say. Ill go from best to worst.

1. Needlepoint 95%-98% 
2. White Fluff 90%-95%
3. Silver 85-90%
4. Lavender 80%-85%
5. Amber 70%-80%
6. Tornado juice Unknown, generally garbage dose from what ive heard.

Sorry i couldnt pull up the hierarchy page on blue light so the numbers might be a little off.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 8, 2011)

i've gotta agree with the above.. as far as labeling purity

Then sometimes they can get a 'brand name' but this was more with the 60-80s craze.... like orange sunshine... but that was probably needlepoint, when I think of the name


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 8, 2011)

Orange Sunshine *CLICK The ORANGE*


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i've gotta agree with the above.. as far as labeling purity
> 
> Then sometimes they can get a 'brand name' but this was more with the 60-80s craze.... like orange sunshine... but that was probably needlepoint, when I think of the name



Yeah i think that was def more of a craze back then more then it is now... It still exist's somewhat though, at least in my area... But more or less i think that they are just trying to make it sound"luxurious" lol.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Some other's on here would probably be better to answer this but ill give it a shot...
> 
> When lsd is created it is crystal in its pure form, each grade has it's own label you could say. Ill go from best to worst.
> 
> ...


Perfect! The other one was amber! Good to know, now this seems a bit obvious but has the higher purity always been better in your experience?
And yah I figure alot of it is talking it up  
I think most of the brand name buds we get here are made up or people grow "medical grade" shrooms lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Perfect! The other one was amber! Good to know, now this seems a bit obvious but has the higher purity always been better in your experience?
> And yah I figure alot of it is talking it up
> I think most of the brand name buds we get here are made up or people grow "medical grade" shrooms lol



Well not necessarily, i think a lot has to do with personal preference. 

In my experience the higher the purity, the clearer the trip.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i like the clean stuff a lot more..... more of a glisten to life, if you see it.


For sure... I feel a lot less confused which in turn allows me to grow more from the experience.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks  Hopefully I can try this lavender and see how it goes.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes please do. 

After you try it out you should write up a trip report for us..


----------



## Tenner (Apr 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i've gotta agree with the above.. as far as labeling purity
> 
> Then sometimes they can get a 'brand name' but this was more with the 60-80s craze.... like orange sunshine... but that was probably needlepoint, when I think of the name


I just checked wikipedia for that article again but couldn`t find it. I remember it saying that Orange Sunshine LSD tabs were an ideal mixture of LSD-25 and an analogue or two.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 9, 2011)

I have always heard "what crystal is your 'cid from."

i am assuming when they say crystal they mean recipe?

but i have heard of different types of LSD giving off different types of effects.

but some can make you more philosophical.
some have a lot more visuals.
some is a lot more thought provoked.
some are more uppy and laugh.

but then again this could all be psychological
but its so hard to tell with any psychoactive substance.
like different strains of cubensis mushrooms.

some say it varies. some say its the same.


thats what I love about psychoactive substances.
so many questions left unknown


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I have always heard "what crystal is your 'cid from."
> 
> i am assuming when they say crystal they mean recipe?
> 
> ...


I will know  
My brief courtship with Lucy has been amazing and i forsee us having a long great relationship.
I love biology/chemistry and Ill figure out what makes some lsd visual and some more euphoric and then ill post my research paper on RIU for you guys


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

Your paper is useless without a quality supply and a large study group ... 
You must be connected. Otherwise all data is there.

I expect _Dr_. Rick _Strassman_ style approach to your study !
As I read your findings.



And Kids ... look up *ALD- 25*
Or play with my posts and click on things to find info.
If you want to know about DA
Sunshine.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Your paper is useless without a quality supply and a large study group ...
> You must be connected. Otherwise all data is there.
> 
> I expect _Dr_. Rick _Strassman_ style approach to your study !
> ...


I know :] i want to be connected. I want to learn from a cook and i want to make my own batch and give it away/sell it for cost so i can make another. 

But i also want to know the science of it all and why/how we actually trip. 
Puffer can i put you down as a volunteer/test subject ?


----------



## Tenner (Apr 9, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> I know :]
> But i also want to know the science of it all and why/how we actually trip.


I think LSD floats around activating random stuff in our brain. Kinda like a room of buttons pushing themselves in an orderly fashion and you throw a bouncing ball in there, lol I might be wrong but there are lots of documentaries that talk about it.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

> Puffer can i put you down as a volunteer/test subject
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless you refine your product and Needlepoint your quality. 

But I am already glad to have Met YOU !
Follow your dreams.

LSD is the most powerful substance on earth .... well next to Francium ... !


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

Well i know it deals with serotonin alot and the 5HTA receptor in your brain. But it doenst just "activate random stuff" 
If i take the same Lucy i will get pretty darn close to the same experience (similar setting/dose etc.) Same with other psychedelics so i dont think its random or your brain just spazing i think its the LSD releasing the right amount of serotonin/neurotransmitters in the right location your brain.



Puffer Fish said:


> Not unless you refine your product to Needlepoint quality.
> But I am already glad to have met YOU !
> 
> Keep on learning and you will get there !


Im glad to have met you too Puffer  And hellz yah itll be needlepoint if im going to make LSD im going to do it right


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 9, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Some other's on here would probably be better to answer this but ill give it a shot...
> 
> When lsd is created it is crystal in its pure form, each grade has it's own label you could say. Ill go from best to worst.
> 
> ...


 what accounts for the missing percents?


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably analogues or inert precursors?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> what accounts for the missing percents?


Magic ... !!!
That certain something .... watch the clip below ... you will get it !!
The Chemist must have a certain 'wow' ... in his hands ... it is out 
of this dimension !



_*DIRECT LINK*_ ....

[video=youtube;OXRKF--XGEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXRKF--XGEk[/video]


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

Broken embed video puffer:/ but back to the future is pretty awesome


----------



## asdf1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anybody think every trip is just different regardless of purity or analouges.... Im sure analouges can play a part in changing the trip but we've already established that lsd-25 is lsd-25 is lsd-25... Although the chemistry in our brain is ever changing along with our state of mind. When you ingest lsd it seems logical that it could be different every time regardless of the acid, or the same every time regardless of the acid... I think the human mind is the variable in difference between trips coupled with people adding analouges to their tabs.

Also if you ever find any supply for your experiment, ill be glad to participate


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

Not broken .. you are lazy in accessing it !
And it's not about Back to the Future.
It's about WOW !


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 9, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Magic ... !!!
> That certain something .... watch the clip below ... you will get it !!
> The Chemist must have a certain 'wow' ... in his hands ... it is out
> of this dimension !
> ...


 bravo, you never seem to disappoint.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 9, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Anybody think every trip is just different regardless of purity or analouges.... Im sure analouges can play a part in changing the trip but we've already established that lsd-25 is lsd-25 is lsd-25... Although the chemistry in our brain is ever changing along with our state of mind. When you ingest lsd it seems logical that it could be different every time regardless of the acid, or the same every time regardless of the acid... I think the human mind is the variable in difference between trips coupled with people adding analouges to their tabs.
> 
> Also if you ever find any supply for your experiment, ill be glad to participate


Got you down on the list asdf  and very likely its like you said, just like everyones brain chemistry is different so everyone has different experiences with different substances i think it works the same with your brains varying levels/mood/state and how it interacts with the LSD.

Lazy?! I just finished watching it  I just meant that the embeded video isnt working


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 9, 2011)

Ahh ... The next Generation !
_*Open for Tunes In new TAB*_...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Magic ... !!!
> That certain something .... watch the clip below ... you will get it !!
> The Chemist must have a certain 'wow' ... in his hands ... it is out
> of this dimension !
> ...



Back to the Future



Another _great_ movie to watch on LSD


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Orange Sunshine *CLICK The ORANGE*


One of Mr. Boyle's Opus-es. 
Amazing OST as well: 





John Murphy
[video=youtube;NQXVzg2PiZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXVzg2PiZw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## 714Skyhi (Apr 11, 2011)

the chemist who made orange sunshine estimated he made a quarter of a billion hits of it before he got busted again in 1996


----------

